# Anyone recognize this pattern?



## Silverwhisp (May 3, 2021)

Does anyone know what might be afflicting this Laeliocattleya?

TIA!


----------



## Phred (May 8, 2021)

Silverwhisp said:


> Does anyone know what might be afflicting this Laeliocattleya?
> 
> TIA!


Looks like edema and it can happen if a plant takes on too much water at one time... it can happen if your plants have gone too long without water and you water with fertilizer. It has happened to me with my Paphiopedilum and my C walkeriana. In a situation where my plants might have become too dry I water only and go back to fertilizing next time.


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 8, 2021)

Thanks, Phred! That’s a relief. Looking forward to its blooming (Lc. Oprah Winfrey ‘Chadwick.’


----------

